# 2002 325i Show Car Install



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

After almost almost a month spent researching I finally have can start my install. I decided to do a two-way active system, since I don't have much experience tuning. I figure I'll use this experience as a baseline for a three-way active system in the future. 

Goal: The focus of this project is to create a design that will be visually appealing, but won't sacrifice sound quality in doing so. 


Here are the parts:

Source Signal: Dell 600m carputer sending signal straight to PXA-H701 via sdpif out
Digital Sound Processor: PXA-H701 controlled by Rux controller
Tweeter: 810921 Peerless 1" textile dome HDS tweeter
Midbass: Usher 8945P 7" Carbon Fiber/Paper Woofer w/Phase Plug
Front stage amp: Helix H400 Esprit
Subwoofers: Two Fi Car Audio Q10s
Subwoofer Amp: Orion 2500d

Random pictures of the car:

























Carputer:


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 1: Disassembling and deadening the trunk

Raamaudio BXT butyl deadener


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 2: Fiberglassing the foundation of the sub box


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 3: Rear deck and outside door skin deadening


















I forgot to take pictures of the rear deck when it was finished.

Next, adding more layers to the foundation, and cutting up my door to try to make the midbass fit.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice! Did you glass in brushes too? PIMP! 

Nice job so far, waiting to see more. 

Your idle is high.


----------



## Dan (May 14, 2007)

nice! you go to ucsd?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, but i'm not doing everything by myself. Most of the fiberglassing is being done by a local installer named River. He does awesome work by the way. 

I wanted to do the install myself, but being a student and working full time, I don't have much time. 



Mless5 said:


> Nice! Did you glass in brushes too? PIMP!
> 
> Nice job so far, waiting to see more.
> 
> Your idle is high.


Idle? 



Dan said:


> nice! you go to ucsd?


Yeah, i do.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

I guess those cars don't come from the factory with enough downforce :-o!

Thorough job on the deadening, well done!

-aaron


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice start! Show car quality for sure.


----------



## Moore Excess (Jul 21, 2007)

love the outside of your car its soooo my style...


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

ArcL100 said:


> I guess those cars don't come from the factory with enough downforce :-o!
> 
> Thorough job on the deadening, well done!
> 
> -aaron


Haha, yeah i know its a little over the top, but what show car isn't? 



ocuriel said:


> Very nice start! Show car quality for sure.


Thanks.



Moore Excess said:


> love the outside of your car its soooo my style...


Thank you. My car is kind of generic in the sense of modded bmw sedans. I'm hoping to break that mold as soon as i get the chance. 

I don't mean to generalize, but from my experience not many sound systems i have seen on show cars sound nearly as good as they look. I hope my car will be different.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

No disrespect meant but what kind of show car is this?


----------



## addissimo (Apr 10, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> Idle?


You must have just started your car up to take the picture, and your car is idling at 1000 rpm...

I think thats what he's saying.

Nice install so far. Good to see more BMW action around here!


----------



## bchandler (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like you're sparing no expense on the equipment. Can't wait to see how it turns out. I have to deaden my car as well. But living in Florida, I may just wait till the winter.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

More updates tomorrow and pictures tomorrow.



Nass027 said:


> No disrespect meant but what kind of show car is this?


I wanted my car to look a lot more aggressive. I mean bimmers are known to be fairly luxurious, but they are also pretty sporty as well, and that's the theme in my modding at least exterior-wise. 



addissimo said:


> You must have just started your car up to take the picture, and your car is idling at 1000 rpm...
> 
> I think thats what he's saying.
> 
> Nice install so far. Good to see more BMW action around here!


Thanks! I hope my install is as close to as nice as Rcurley55's. I remember reading about his installs when I first got my car. 



bchandler said:


> Looks like you're sparing no expense on the equipment. Can't wait to see how it turns out. I have to deaden my car as well. But living in Florida, I may just wait till the winter.


I figure I might as well do it right the first time. Good luck with your car.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful color and tastefully done I think and I like the lip....Wonder if that front splitter/lip could be adapted to a Grand Voyager...I want me a part time work and show van!! 

Jeremy


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 4: Cutting up the doors for midbass

Day 4 was a pretty stressful day. We went through about 4 different bits trying to cut a hole in the door. Sedan doors are double and in some places triple reinforced, so we only managed to get one door cut. Even after cutting the door it only gave us an extra half an inch to work with. I really don't want to have to fiberglass my door, but its looking like we might have to.

Day 5: Reinforcing fiberglass foundation and sealing

It might look a little too thick, but each of the subs weigh about 30 pounds. Not only does the foundation have to support the weight of two 30 pounds subs, but a 20 pound amp as well.


----------



## lotusing (Mar 8, 2007)

I would like to do the same thing to my 750 but where did you get the:
Source Signal: Dell 600m carputer sending signal straight to PXA-H701 via sdpif out
Digital Sound Processor: PXA-H701 controlled by Rux controller
and how did you put it all together?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 6: Test fittings and building the foundation for the top of the sub box

Don't worry the amp won't stay chrome for much longer... It'll be a shame though, its so shiny . Don't the subs look so nice and small? Looks can be deceiving, each weighs about 30 pounds. We ended up making the box a bit too big, so the next step will be to make it smaller by using some expanding foam. Better too big than too small, right?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

No real updates today. Just got some more stuff in the mail:

Streetwirez distribution block. It accepts 1/0 awg and has both positive and negative with four 4 awg outputs each. The positive portion is fused and accepts mini-anl fuses. 










Twenty-eight square feet of ensolite sound dampener from Raamaudio, and you thought I done with the sound deadening  










Alpine PXA-H701 digital sound processor with active crossover and Alpine Rux-C701 controller. Why go passive when you can go active?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Hit a small snag today, just got an email from my dealer that the Usher 8945P's are out of stock till October. So instead of them, I switched to the Peerless Exclusive 7" Woofer.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

thats a big box...wonder how much that whole combo is gona weigh...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i love the way that beemer looks. the black on black, and that hood.

just amazing. cant wait to see the finished result.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Great looking install, love the exterior mods. Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 7: Work on the top of the Sub box

Sorry for the lack of updates, we've been really busy lately. Hopefully, we'll start full force late this week.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Looking great...lovin the car as well. Can't wait to see end results!


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey guys, i need a bit of help. I can't decide on what i want to wrap the top of the sub box in. I want to do a two-tone theme so that the sub box in the middle will be a different color or material than the side and back panels.

Any help would be greatly appreciated . 



illnastyimpreza said:


> thats a big box...wonder how much that whole combo is gona weigh...


It's going to way a ton, but weight really isn't a concern.



req said:


> i love the way that beemer looks. the black on black, and that hood.
> 
> just amazing. cant wait to see the finished result.


Thanks.  



DonovanM said:


> Great looking install, love the exterior mods. Looking forward to more updates!


Thank you, fine sir. 



donpisto said:


> Looking great...lovin the car as well. Can't wait to see end results!


Thanks, good luck with your new setup as well.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 8: Finishing up the doors.

The foam like material on the door is called ensolite, and is a closed cell foam used for acoustic absorbance. 
Picture of the sub:









Picture of sub amp:









Finally finished the front doors:


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hola,

It is indeed a nice start. I too am intrigued with the use of the pxa-h701 and the carputer. I am one of those guys who got into computers in a heavy way well back in the day - built a radio station in his closet at age nine - assembled a David Hafler pre-amp and power amp that still works fine 43 years later... its funny how little you change over the years in some ways haha!

Keep up the posting - love to see the progress!

Less


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 9: Speakers finally came!

There's a night and day difference between the stock components and the aftermarket ones. Hopefully, the disparity in sound will be just as big . 

Stock tweeter vs. Peerless HDS tweeter:









Stock midbass vs. Peerless Exclusive 7"


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

less said:


> Hola,
> 
> It is indeed a nice start. I too am intrigued with the use of the pxa-h701 and the carputer. I am one of those guys who got into computers in a heavy way well back in the day - built a radio station in his closet at age nine - assembled a David Hafler pre-amp and power amp that still works fine 43 years later... its funny how little you change over the years in some ways haha!
> 
> ...


Honestly, you don't need to know much about computers to start off a carputer, and with your experience I'm sure you will be able to handle one without any problems. The hardware isn't really too hard to setup, the problems come with using software that wasn't really meant for a car environment in a car. Carputer software just don't have the user base that desktop software has, so it is much harder to figure out what is wrong, but there are many people who have had carputers for years and years on mp3car.com that are always willing to help.

Let me know if you need any help or just want more information.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 10: Finished the top


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 11: More test fittings


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 12: Back to the drawing board

As we did more and more test fittings, a few flaws kept jumping out at us. After attempting to salvage the piece, we decided the easiest course of action would be to re-do the top piece. 

A few of the problems that influenced our decision: the placement of the helix amp makes it look like detached from the rest of the pieces. The helix amp isn't supposed to be the eye-catcher, but we want to integrate it more into the main piece. Secondly, the fiberglass work on the top of the sub box is too conservative. The subs almost like flat across the face and the angle from the box is much too mundane. We're hoping to drop the height of the box by a bit so we can incorporate a more extreme angle deviating from the top of the sub box. 

I'll hopefully have some more pictures tonight of the new box.


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds good........

Maybe keep the same box angle but bring the subs up at more of a horizontal angle so ythe point more straight down. That would yield a more striking visual...as the angle of the subs would contrast more to the angle of the box.


Turborusty


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 13: Rebuilding top of the box

We integrated the holder for the helix amp and the holder for the orion amp so it's just one long piece. As soon as the orion amp ends the helix amp will begin. Hopefully, this will make the helix amp looke like part of the showpiece instead of an afterthought. 

Helix amp rack:

















Helix and orion amp rack:


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good, but for a show car, non matching amps is a turn off for me. Curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

ocuriel said:


> Looking good, but for a show car, non matching amps is a turn off for me. Curious to see how this turns out.


It was a pretty hard decision choosing my sub amp. I orginally wanted only Helix amps, but I couldn't find one powerful enough to bring out the potential of the Q10's. I really wanted to go FI car audio, so choosing different subs wasn't an option. 

So we decided to make the Orion amp look more like the helix. We're going to turn it upside down, and cover it with plexiglass just like the helix amp. Of course the side chrome portion will be covered so you'll only be able to see the middle. My theme is going to be black and red so hopefully it'll all tie in.

Here is a pictures of the inside of the amp courtesy of ampguts.realmofexcursion.com:


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

hypnotiq said:


> It was a pretty hard decision choosing my sub amp. I orginally wanted only Helix amps, but I couldn't find one powerful enough to bring out the potential of the Q10's. I really wanted to go FI car audio, so choosing different subs wasn't an option.
> 
> So we decided to make the Orion amp look more like the helix. We're going to turn it upside down, and cover it with plexiglass just like the helix amp. Of course the side chrome portion will be covered so you'll only be able to see the middle. My theme is going to be black and red so hopefully it'll all tie in.
> 
> Here is a pictures of the inside of the amp courtesy of ampguts.realmofexcursion.com:


Should look kick ass then.


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautifully done! What did you seal the fiberglass enclosure w/? It looks like tar?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Turborusty said:


> Sounds good........
> 
> Maybe keep the same box angle but bring the subs up at more of a horizontal angle so ythe point more straight down. That would yield a more striking visual...as the angle of the subs would contrast more to the angle of the box.
> 
> ...


Wait till you see the new setup. It blows the old one out of the water  



ocuriel said:


> Should look kick ass then.


Thanks  



$NotEnough$ said:


> Beautifully done! What did you seal the fiberglass enclosure w/? It looks like tar?


Glad you like it.  

The seal on the fiberglass was just flat black paint. It was used to cover the smell of resin. I don't really know the mechanics of it, but the smell went away in a day when normally the resin smell lingers for awhile. We waited a day or two between multiple layers of fiberglass to make sure we got all the weak spots and cracks, so we're pretty confident the fiberglass itself created a pretty airtight seal.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 14: Finished the wood backbone of the box

From here, the next step is to cover the speaker rings with grill cloth and manipulate it to create the angles and creases we want in the box and then cover it with resin. As you can see the subwoofer rings are much more angled than the previous box, and there is no board under the rings for support. That whole piece will be made of grill cloth and resin.

Expect much more updates this week.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

hey man, youre doing some really cool things with your bimmer....we need to talk


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

low said:


> hey man, youre doing some really cool things with your bimmer....we need to talk


I remember someone ignoring me when i wanted to meet up


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

hypnotiq said:


> I remember someone ignoring me when i wanted to meet up


cant do a whole lot of nighttime stuff sorry dude...weekend stuff yes, but weekday im normally just beat.


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like a sick design. Be sure to detail how you make the curves w/ the grill cloth!! Looks like at that angle the subs are just barely gonna make it in there w/o touching the base.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

low said:


> cant do a whole lot of nighttime stuff sorry dude...weekend stuff yes, but weekday im normally just beat.


Hit me up if you want to see it. I might have something you might be interested in if you would like a flashier trunk.



$NotEnough$ said:


> Looks like a sick design. Be sure to detail how you make the curves w/ the grill cloth!! Looks like at that angle the subs are just barely gonna make it in there w/o touching the base.


The subs are going to be inverted, so they won't touch the base at all. I'll grab pics of the curves in the grill cloth


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 15: Covering the top piece with grill cloth

You would think this part wouldn't take that long, but each and every curve/crease you want you have to stretch and try to manipulate the grill cloth into. It would be easier if we just stretched it across the speaker ring and down to the edge of the box, but that's too easy . You get a better idea of the sheer difference between the old box and the new box. The old box was much more flat and conservative, while this is more show car worthy .


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Looks good. Might have been a good idea to radius the front edge of the MDF though.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> Looks good. Might have been a good idea to radius the front edge of the MDF though.


Thanks, Ah, my thoughts exactly, but the way the top piece is going in the car that piece won't be seen.

Once again, all criticism welcomed


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I think he said it so it won't tear the cloth as it shrinks rather than a cosmetic thing.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I think he said it so it won't tear the cloth as it shrinks rather than a cosmetic thing.


Ah, i see. We were lucky, it ended up working out without and rips. I'll have more pictures after the resin dries


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks good so far. Where did you buy your grill cloth? When I made my old box I used a thick, stretchy fleece material and resined over that. I was able to stand on the box(200lbs) after the resin dried on the fleece. The only downfall I could see w/ using the fleece was the thickness allowed for increased folding which I had to STTTRRREETTCHHHH out...lol. Let me know if the grill cloth flexes after the resin dries.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

$NotEnough$ said:


> Looks good so far. Where did you buy your grill cloth? When I made my old box I used a thick, stretchy fleece material and resined over that. I was able to stand on the box(200lbs) after the resin dried on the fleece. The only downfall I could see w/ using the fleece was the thickness allowed for increased folding which I had to STTTRRREETTCHHHH out...lol. Let me know if the grill cloth flexes after the resin dries.


We bought the grill cloth from a local fabric store. We actually just changed over to a black fleecy material because it was cheaper 6 bucks a yard compared to 9 bucks a yard for the grill cloth. I think grill cloth was a easier to use though for the box. The fleece material is what we're using for the side walls, since the the angles aren't as steep, and the thickness of the fleece doesn't get in the way.

Great minds think alike


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 16: Building up the top of the box with resin

Now you can finally see the final design of the top of the sub. I don't have pictures of both the sides, just one because i got lazy after that . I'll have some more pictures after it dries


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 17: Final look at the top piece

I got a new camera, a canon digital rebel xti, so the pictures should look somewhat better. I'm still trying to get a hang of it though, so hopefully you'll they won't be better immediately . The pictures below are of the finished box in my trunk. All the white material is bondo that was added to give it a nice even surface. For one reason or another there were creases or dips in the resin so we used bondo and a sander to get rid of them. We were hoping at first to wrap the piece in carbon fiber, but the layer was asking some ridiculous amount for the labor. I suspect he didn't want to do it, so he gave an outlandish price. I don't blame him though, there are a lot of curves that would be hard to go around. Anyways, I've been taking a lot of pictures lately so I included one of my dog. Enjoy.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Do I see no fibreglass on there?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> Do I see no fibreglass on there?


 Good eye. We didn't use any fiberglass for the top of the box, after we gave the grill cloth the edges and curves we wanted put the resin directly on top of the grill cloth. Some of it leaked through, but that didn't matter much. We added structural integrity by fiberglassing the underside of it instead.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Not sturdy enough.... resin has NO strength properties.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> Not sturdy enough.... resin has NO strength properties.


Ah, I apologize I totally forgot that. My installer used some type catalyst as well, I believe. As you can see I'm by no means an expert on the process; I'm just trying to learn as I go.:blush:

Thanks for keeping me honest 

EDIT: The catalyst was called MEKP.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> Not sturdy enough.... resin has NO strength properties.


Sure it does! Just not by itself. I used polar fleece for a JL w6 and its been poundin strong without a problem. I also used milkshake on it too.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

aneonrider said:


> Not sturdy enough.... resin has NO strength properties.


Ummm....the resin is what give fiberglass ALL of it's strength. The mat is just there to hold the resin.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Cute doggy


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

So you wrapped the frame w/ grill cloth, then you resined it, then you wrapped it again and resined....so on and so forth? If so, then it will be strong. But if you just wrapped the frame w/ grill cloth and resined, then it won't be very sturdy... a bit confused as to what you did. 

Oh and MEKP is the catalyst that you squirt into the batch of resin to make it set up. A bit strange to see that you used no fiberglass mat at all?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Cute doggy


Thanks  



WrenchGuy said:


> Sure it does! Just not by itself. I used polar
> fleece for a JL w6 and its been poundin strong without a problem. I also used milkshake on it too.





quality_sound said:


> Ummm....the resin is what give fiberglass ALL of it's strength. The mat is just there to hold the resin.


I think he's talking about resin not fiberglass.



$NotEnough$ said:


> So you wrapped the frame w/ grill cloth, then you resined it, then you wrapped it again and resined....so on and so forth? If so, then it will be strong. But if you just wrapped the frame w/ grill cloth and resined, then it won't be very sturdy... a bit confused as to what you did.
> 
> Oh and MEKP is the catalyst that you squirt into the batch of resin to make it set up. A bit strange to see that you used no fiberglass mat at all?


The box is pretty sturdy, but not nearly as sturdy as the fiberglass bottom. It didn't need to be because the only weight that was going to be on top portion of the box is the subwoofer and that is supported by the wooden ring. The wooden ring is supported by a metal brace and also the grill cloth/resin mixture.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Fleece would of been more ideal without mat. But maybe add the milkshake to get some more sturdiness out of it. You will just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Ummm....the resin is what give fiberglass ALL of it's strength. The mat is just there to hold the resin.



Uuuuuhhhhhhhh.....................NO!!!!!!

Resin by itself in layers will fracture and breakup very easy. The mat ( ie fiberglass fabric)and resin go hand in hand.......one is a waste of money without the other. 



If you did go about the process by laying just the grill cloth in layers it'll be better than nothin but resin, but do be aware that not all grill fabric is created equal. If you let it dry between layer you might have issues with adherence between the layers.


Lastly your tirewell where you glassed will work due to the structural support that you built into, but do be aware that over saturation of the fiberglass fabrics can also make them brittle.


Still fun stuff though


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

WrenchGuy said:


> Fleece would of been more ideal without mat. But maybe add the milkshake to get some more sturdiness out of it. You will just have to wait and see how it goes.


We're going to use fleece on the side walls with resin and fiberglass as support. We wanted a lot of curves and edges so we had to use something that wasn't too thick for the top of the box.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

BoomHz said:


> Uuuuuhhhhhhhh.....................NO!!!!!!
> 
> Resin by itself in layers will fracture and breakup very easy. The mat ( ie fiberglass fabric)and resin go hand in hand.......one is a waste of money without the other.
> 
> ...


It's already done.  

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=198446&postcount=56

It's hard as a rock. 

As I understand it, the process was:

1. Wrap grill cloth around speaker rings
2. Stretch grill cloth to form desired edges and curves
3. Mix MEKP with resin
4. Add resin dry, add more resin dry
5. Add sealant layer 
6. Add bondo to creases and uneven spots


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BoomHz said:


> Uuuuuhhhhhhhh.....................NO!!!!!!
> 
> Resin by itself in layers will fracture and breakup very easy. The mat ( ie fiberglass fabric)and resin go hand in hand.......one is a waste of money without the other.


I understand that, but it's still the resin that's giving the structure it's strength.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Nope.... it is the glass weave & weight of the matt or cloth that gives the strength (and curves! fibreglass is VERY weak when used in a flat section), resin is what ties it all together.

You guys need to go here, read up a touch & stop hacking stuff together:
www.fiberglassforums.com


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> Nope.... it is the glass weave & weight of the matt or cloth that gives the strength (and curves! fibreglass is VERY weak when used in a flat section), resin is what ties it all together.
> 
> You guys need to go here, read up a touch & stop hacking stuff together:
> www.fiberglassforums.com


Or take a job as a fiberglass consultant and customizer for over tens years, instead of readin a couple of articles and doin a couple of projects here and there, then hack up wut you've learned and instruct people on how to properly hack it up


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

hypnotiq said:


> It's already done.
> 
> It's hard as a rock.


Nope, you have just started. You need to add many layers of fiberglass on top of that resin soaked fabric. As it sits it is nowhere near strong enough.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

B&K said:


> Nope, you have just started. You need to add many layers of fiberglass on top of that resin soaked fabric. As it sits it is nowhere near strong enough.


I can't go back and edit my posts so i'll post it here. On the top we only added resin and grill cloth, but we added 3 oz. fiberglass mat underneath the grill cloth to maintain the lines created by the grill cloth, but still give it structural strength. 

Sorry for misleading everyone. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the whole process. :blush:


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 18: Starting on the sidewall

We used fleece material instead of grill cloth, because it was cheaper and more sturdy than grill cloth. We could pretty just put it there and it'll stay in place. Some fiberglass/resin was added just to make sure it doesn't move. There's a hole on the right side, so that there would be access to the battery if need be.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 19: Random pictures

We made holes in the side of the amp rack in order to help us screw the subwoofer into the wood. We're going to put a layer of Masonite over after we finish to properly seal the box. The Masonite will also help stabilize the plexiglass window when we put it on. 


















I know many of you told me to kick out the skipass a long time ago, but we finally decided to do it. We're going to mount both the fused distribution block and the carnetix behind the amp rack. This way we have easy access to in case we need to change out the fuses. Also, this way we have access to rear strut towers in case I want to change out my suspension, which might be soon. 


















Pictures of my new mids Dayton RS150-4's:


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

what happened to the Illusion mids?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> what happened to the Illusion mids?


Shh, all in due time


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> Day 19: Random pictures
> 
> We made holes in the side of the amp rack in order to help us screw the subwoofer into the wood. We're going to put a layer of Masonite over after we finish to properly seal the box. The Masonite will also help stabilize the plexiglass window when we put it on.


There is an item called knife inserts that would have saved you all that trouble.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> There is an item called knife inserts that would have saved you all that trouble.


What does it do?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 20: Expanding foam is your friend

I have a carbon fiber CSL trunk that I've been meaning to get painted and installed, but I just haven't had a chance to get to it. Since, knowing me it won't be for awhile, I decided to ghetto deaden the trunklid that's on the car right now. You should hear the difference, we filled all the holes with expanding foam, it makes less of a thud than my doors .

Next, I have this ugly plastic piece that extends from the edge of the trunk down to the floor. You can see it in some of the other pictures. Most show cars I've seen either keep it or just wrap it in whatever material their trunk is wrapped in. I wanted to even it out so it flows with the rest of the trunk. We were hoping to form it using resin/grill cloth it like the rest of the trunk using grill cloth, but we didn't know how to reinforce it with fiberglass. We probably could have figured it out, but at this point we're trying to finish up the car, it's been over a month since we started. We're going to try a few different things tomorrow. I'll keep you guys updated .


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

What do you guys think about this font for the etching on the plexiglass? I know most people do some type of symbol, but the bmw logo etching is kind of played out already.

I'm open to any other ideas for symbols/names.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

They look good but the H should blend in a little more it looks more like H. ypnotiq

Or just bow out the Y some.

The shaded one would be best if back lit.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

WrenchGuy said:


> They look good but the H should blend in a little more it looks more like H. ypnotiq
> 
> Or just bow out the Y some.
> 
> The shaded one would be best if back lit.


I had to put a space between the H and the y because some of the fonts overlay each other. Maybe the laser etching machine can get rid of that?

I wrote it without the space:


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 21: Reinforcement of the sidewalls

Today we added some structural intigrity to the sidewalls using bondo. The bondo will also help us add some much needed curves to the sidewalls. We want to keep the rolling effect throughout the trunk.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> Day 21: Reinforcement of the sidewalls
> 
> Today we added some structural intigrity to the sidewalls using bondo. The bondo will also help us add some much needed curves to the sidewalls. We want to keep the rolling effect throughout the trunk.


THE SANDING IS DONE!!! YEAH. time to get it wrapped


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> Nope.... it is the glass weave & weight of the matt or cloth that gives the strength (and curves! fibreglass is VERY weak when used in a flat section), resin is what ties it all together.
> 
> You guys need to go here, read up a touch & stop hacking stuff together:
> www.fiberglassforums.com


hacking is for soft headed guys who are afraid of getting resin under their fingernails and fear paint thinner. i on the otherhand love fiberglass in 3 ounce and .75 ounce and think curves are sexy. i appreciate your info but he didn't give you all the facts at the time. by the way, resin is weak and brittle and the matt is the strength


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

You guys.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> You guys.


ON YOUR 700, CANT YOU JUST PLUG IT DIRECTLY TO THE 7894 AND FLIP THE PRO SWITCH ON THE DECK?
MAN THOSE ARE SOME OLD ID WOOFERS


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

woa expanding foam eh ??

so that stuff works pretty well @ stopping trunk rattle huh ??? I'll definatly have to try that on the next trunk I do...

I wonder if it would work as a road noise reducer under carpet, and in the trunk as well...


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

illnastyimpreza said:


> woa expanding foam eh ??
> 
> so that stuff works pretty well @ stopping trunk rattle huh ??? I'll definatly have to try that on the next trunk I do...
> 
> I wonder if it would work as a road noise reducer under carpet, and in the trunk as well...


CAREFUL IT STICKS TO EVERYTHING. ALSO GET THE BIG GAP FILLER AND NOT THE TRIPLE EXPANDING IF DOING A TRUNK LID. ITS A RUMOR THAT IT CAN BOW METAL WHEN DRYING. ITS NEVER HAPPENED TO ME BUT I ALWAYS GIVE IT AN ESCAPE PATH AS IT WORKS TO FILL CERVICES LIKE A SNAKE IN A TUNNEL. IT IS GOOD FOR SEALING HOLES, FILLING GAPS, SOUND DEADONING AND IT GETS RID OF ROAD NOISE. DID I MENTION IT FLOATS AND IS A FIRE RETARDANT


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I actually just used the Big Gap Filler last week on my front ND8 install  Much better now. No rattles (well, big ones anymore.)


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

16 oz can goes along way and wow that stuff is so very permanent once dry on my polo shirt


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

Lookin' good. What are you wrapping it with? What color?


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

$NotEnough$ said:


> Lookin' good. What are you wrapping it with? What color?


he is gonna wrap it in artificial suede. black along the sides and gray in the center. center is around the subs and the orion amp


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

SQ4ME2 said:


> 16 oz can goes along way and wow that stuff is so very permanent once dry on my polo shirt


ain that the truth  


I'm definatly gona do the entire trunk on my 2.5RS... that thing rattles like a tin can full of smaller tin cans


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 22: Illusion Audio LM-6

It was too hot to do any work on the car today, so instead I finally took off the training wheels and tried manual mode on my camera. I'm still using the kit lens so the pictures won't look the greatest, but I hope they are getting progressively better. The speakers are Illusion Audio LM-6's. They have a unique design that uses a neodymium magnet in front of the cone as opposed to tradition speakers that have the magnet in the back. I believe there are a few other companies that do this, but not many.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

hypnotiq said:


> Day 22: Illusion Audio LM-6
> ...


crazzy... is that a tweeter on top ???


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

illnastyimpreza said:


> crazzy... is that a tweeter on top ???


thats the magnet


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

ON THE TOYOTA RAV4 LIMITED. IN THE REAR DOOR HATCH THEY HAVE A JBL 8" WITH THE SAME KINDA DESIGN; THE MAGNET IN FRONT SO AS THE FIT IT IN TIGHT LOCATIONS


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Got a mess going on there...I would really want to sand and fill that stuff more.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

SQ4ME2 said:


> ON THE TOYOTA RAV4 LIMITED. IN THE REAR DOOR HATCH THEY HAVE A JBL 8" WITH THE SAME KINDA DESIGN; THE MAGNET IN FRONT SO AS THE FIT IT IN TIGHT LOCATIONS


stop YELLING!!!


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

illnastyimpreza said:


> crazzy... is that a tweeter on top ???





azngotskills said:


> thats the magnet


Yep. Looks pretty cool don't it?  



thehatedguy said:


> Got a mess going on there...I would really want to sand and fill that stuff more.


The pictures were before we sanded everything down. I'll post some updated pics when I get home. 



rcurley55 said:


> stop YELLING!!!


River sucks at the internet 

He's pretty cool in person though


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Got a mess going on there...I would really want to sand and fill that stuff more.


NAW ITS GETTIN' IMITATION SUEDE AND IT WILL BE STITCHED ON SO ANY PITS WILL GO AWAY. FORTUNITLY ITS NOT LIKE VINYL WHICH SHOWS ALL CELLULITE


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> Yep. Looks pretty cool don't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hate typing. love molding though and sanding, well i like molding. i did a box for a tundra in 4 hours this evening. i bet my neighbors hate me now

View attachment 2719

this is the box upside down with the woofers in view

View attachment 2720

and this is it facing down for under the seat


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 23: Last of the bondo work

We finally finished filling in all the crevices and rounding out all the imperfections . It doesn't look that great right now, but after some sanding it'll look nice and smooth.  

These pictures were taking by river because I was too busy taking pictures of other things. I included picture of Roxy that came out pretty nice, enjoy .


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Where did you get the Illusion Audio mids? I want a pair of those for my Scion xB


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Where did you get the Illusion Audio mids? I want a pair of those for my Scion xB


I bought them BNIB from Rimshot in the classifieds. I got a killer deal on them too. Try checking ebay. Last week there was a set of ND8's Illusion Audio's top of the line on ebay.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

some sanding? Understatement.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> I had to put a space between the H and the y because some of the fonts overlay each other. Maybe the laser etching machine can get rid of that?
> 
> I wrote it without the space:


Obviously the black one turns out on that one...lol hmm I dont know what your using or how to use it so.... It seems it would take a little work to fix that Y.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i may have overlooked it, but on that logo, are you going to do the "frosted plexi" thing where you lay the vinyl down, sand around the logo, then peel the vinyl back up and have it?

if so, a graphics shop that will have the sticker cut can edit that no problem. you could prolly do it in paint or something yourself.

i'd use the middle one, and have them do the sticker so the only vinyl they weed off is the shading behind all the letters. lay the sticker down, sand all the parts outlined in it, and voila!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was trying to be nice.

And building that thing in the car is going to make it one bastard to try to get patterns made to sew the suede.



aneonrider said:


> some sanding? Understatement.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> i may have overlooked it, but on that logo, are you going to do the "frosted plexi" thing where you lay the vinyl down, sand around the logo, then peel the vinyl back up and have it?
> 
> if so, a graphics shop that will have the sticker cut can edit that no problem. you could prolly do it in paint or something yourself.
> 
> i'd use the middle one, and have them do the sticker so the only vinyl they weed off is the shading behind all the letters. lay the sticker down, sand all the parts outlined in it, and voila!


thats a good idea. a local plastics shop ( http://www.mgmplastics.com/ )has a laser etcher and a cnc device so if we make the lettering in corel they will make it a reality for about 70 bucks and it will be perfect. here is an excerpt from there website about it, they also said they can do 3/4 inch too:

"Our 30 watt Mercury laser machine has a table size of 18” X 24”. The thickest material we can use on this machine for vector cutting is 3/8”, and while the machine cuts it polishes and edges. Any “.AI” or “.CDR” file is ideal for this laser machine".


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I was trying to be nice.
> 
> And building that thing in the car is going to make it one bastard to try to get patterns made to sew the suede.


i am happy to say "not my problem". i wanted to do it in good old regular grey carpet, you know the kind that stretches in both directions.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Now that you have had the learning experience of doing this once, I think you should start over and do it right. Really a shame to have such a nice car, such nice gear, and then to hack up the install.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

B&K said:


> Now that you have had the learning experience of doing this once, I think you should start over and do it right. Really a shame to have such a nice car, such nice gear, and then to hack up the install.


hey there b&k it turned out alot better than the pix he used. thats kinda a bad putdown. i didn't do a bad job at all and all the lines are clean and besides i don't trash you at your work or go to your job and tell you how to flip the burgers or how to salt the fries. 
really the install looks great and when its done, well you will probably think you could have done better, but in the end thats also an opinion ain't it.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2369

i just saw you install in the trunk and your giving me crap about looks? WOW!!
what balls.
those front speakers in the kicks. drywall screws to hold the grills on? wow....


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

At least he can remove the equipment without using a dremel & saw 

I can't imagine this work being called professional & someone actually paying for it.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*That M5 install is pretty nice, sweet equipment and still a usable trunk.*


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Funny, I did what I recommended as well and removed mine. First time with glass; however, it is a hobby for me I don't do this for a living. Plus that box just flat out isn't strong enough which you can't say about mine at all. Mine was built out of purpose and that was to leave as much of the trunk open to carry demo gear and had nothing to do with a show car install. Mine also only took a couple days and again was my first attempt using fiberglass. To me it looks like this was your first as well. Time to start over.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

on the inside of the box i layed 5 layers of 3 ounce fiberglass using gp resin and then filled the bigger holes with kitty hair and the small leaks with resin and to make sure i sprayed expanding foam and that was that. i have done well at this and continue to get more customers and more of them want me to continue doing this and as it stands right now free time is either this right here or honey do lists. its amazing how those you have so lil' experience critisize so much. yeah i know my spelling is tough. part of the problem is hypnotiq kept changing his mind and to be far i didn't raise the price. i would think that since your install looks so great you i guess would trash mine as yours is ELITE


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

too many critics here. not many people of happy lives. i guess some get off on trashing others. i enjoyed trash his install so i am guilty of it too. but i also can admit it


----------



## Glowbug (Oct 23, 2006)

lol.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

It sounds Elite which is what counts, yours concerns me that way along with the questionable idea of making it permanent. I took the value of my car into play and made everything very removable. Other than the wiring I can have it all out in less than an hour and the stock back in. Time wise I don't nearly have what you do into yours either. Do realize that this thread is entitled "Show Car Install" and what we see so far won't do that either in system response or looks.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow , did you bondo the entire thing to the carpet in the trunk ? What's that all about ? Wonder what's gonna happen to all that body filler with no structural strength behind it


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Come on guys, bashing someones install? Seems a little elitist don't it? 

I appreciate all the criticism and will definitely take it into account. If possible, we will try to make more removable just in case, but I plan on keeping this car for the rest of my life, so removablity wasn't that big of an issue. It's fairly easy and straight forward to change out amps/subs (as long as they are similar in size), and all the wiring is behind the box so we have access to it behind the ski pass. 

Thanks guys .


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

the factory trunk panels are in there and i simply made new side walls since the factory ones didn't provide the shape we wanted nor the stregth to stand up to the beating there gonna get. everthing is reinforced and is stable. and yes it is a semi permenant install. but everthing i put in can come out. on another install i saw a guy chew up his dash on a 2006 tc and build pods on the dash. i thought that was excellent. i have thought about doing it but only if i took the windshield out. that makes driving hard and i'm pretty sure thats illegal too. nothing is permenant. ask a autobody guy. he will say anything is possible and i think that way too. i am an optimistic person with a chaser of reality.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

not bashing man , just telling you the honest truth . I would hate to see all of whoever's hard work crumble to pieces in front of your eyes . There is a reason filler is only supposed to be 1/8" thick at it's thickest


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

well this has been fun but now time to go to work. i know someone out there trashing people work is late for his burger slinging position


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

SQ4ME2 said:


> well this has been fun but now time to go to work. i know someone out there trashing people work is late for his burger slinging position




Ahhh it must be your work then , don't get defensive my man . We are supposed to learn from our mistakes . Then take our lumps and move on.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

besides i didn't name this thread he did. i just put in the long hours for what i quoted


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

alright i won't its just so easy for those to critisize and sit back in the cumfy chair where is i have to get on a freeway to where the bmw is and work on it for 8 hours today while someone who has this for a hobby flips burgers and then trashes everyone else or just me with words like "hack job".


----------



## Glowbug (Oct 23, 2006)

> while someone who has this for a hobby flips burgers and then trashes everyone else or just me with words like "hack job".


I'd be careful, you might get your foot back in your mouth with pickles or a side salad...


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

you must be psychic. I do flip burgers, with the occasional fry toss on the side. Never touched anything related to fiberglass in my life . I'm just sitting here in my comfy chair waiting on the burgers to cook


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

ramos said:


> not bashing man , just telling you the honest truth . I would hate to see all of whoever's hard work crumble to pieces in front of your eyes . There is a reason filler is only supposed to be 1/8" thick at it's thickest





ramos said:


> Ahhh it must be your work then , don't get defensive my man . We are supposed to learn from our mistakes . Then take our lumps and move on.


Thanks for the advice . I wasn't referring to you earlier. I was talking about the others going after each other's work. 

In no way is this a perfect install, but I like it anyway . We went to an upholstery place a few weeks ago and he said he had no problem wrapping the setup the way it is in the trunk. I must say it was a big relief to me. He's done some amazing work so I don't doubt his ability at all.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

good one. i get heated sometimes. sorry. it won't happen again.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wow, the first signs of it not being a group circle jerk, it becomes elitest...sorry if being honest is elitest. That is a bad problem here, everyone wants a group hug and hiney rubbed telling them everything looks great...when it doesn't look real good.

Would you rather have someone being honest or telling you a lie and saying it's all great.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Wow, the first signs of it not being a group circle jerk, it becomes elitest...sorry if being honest is elitest. That is a bad problem here, everyone wants a group hug and hiney rubbed telling them everything looks great...when it doesn't look real good.
> 
> Would you rather have someone being honest or telling you a lie and saying it's all great.


I never said i didn't like criticism, but there are different ways to approach it.

What do I really get from this post?


B&K said:


> Now that you have had the learning experience of doing this once, I think you should start over and do it right. Really a shame to have such a nice car, such nice gear, and then to hack up the install.


Compared to, which is actually informative:


ramos said:


> not bashing man , just telling you the honest truth . I would hate to see all of whoever's hard work crumble to pieces in front of your eyes . There is a reason filler is only supposed to be 1/8" thick at it's thickest


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> It's already done.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=198446&postcount=56
> 
> ...




OMG!!!!   

I want to seriously offer some advice.....The method you posted above is absolutely wrong. You will have a very weak enclosure in the end and it will crack....I understand that it is hard as a rock right now....But when you put pressure in thebox, it will infact show it weaknesses. I give you this challenge. mix a cup of resin only and let it harden as a puck, then mix the same amount of resin but with a layer of grill cloth and again let it harden into a puck....Now mix one more, but with like 3 layers of matt.....

Take all 3 pucks and drop them on a concrete floor. Next with the ones that survive, put them on the floor and hit them with a hammer.....I can guarantee you that they will fail in this order, resin only, resin w cloth, resin with matt...

Also remember this....any flexing in an enclosure will yeild a loss in output and clarity.....

I again issue this warning to you. Add a few layers of glass...The foam may help a little, but the saturated matt or fiberglass cloth is what will give it the strength....


Bondo and or other fillers are not to be used for strength.....This is why they make reinforced fillers...and on the same token, reinfirced fillers are only for reinforced leveling. For anything that needs high strength, use fiberglass and resin.

I am simply offering you knowledge....so please take no offense to my post. I kept many of my old projects just to remember how far I have come. I have thin cracked enclosures, thick cracked bondo enclosures and a whole bunch of other items....So I have been where you are now...

I have the same screen name on fiberglassforums.com...carsound.com and many other sites.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

ndm said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> I want to seriously offer some advice.....The method you posted above is absolutely wrong. You will have a very weak enclosure in the end and it will crack....I understand that it is hard as a rock right now....But when you put pressure in thebox, it will infact show it weaknesses. I give you this challenge. mix a cup of resin only and let it harden as a puck, then mix the same amount of resin but with a layer of grill cloth and again let it harden into a puck....Now mix one more, but with like 3 layers of matt.....
> 
> ...


In my haste i forgot to say that there were layers of glass added underneath. I added that in a post a few posts after that orginial one. It won't let me go back and edit it. 

Thanks for the concern


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

What's underneath the filler surrounding the enclosure ? something structural or is is just solid chunks of filler ? Regular filler ( non fg reinforced ) is very , very structurally weak by itself. It is really prone to cracking when applied thick


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

none taken. he posted that i didn't. i did the work and resin alone is like peanut brittle w/o the peanuts. i added 3 oz fiber mesh matt and did like 5 or 6 layers of it (i can bearly remember) and the ring was mounted originally with metal brackets and i used kitty hair as well in tight hard to reach places and all the building up is on the inside and the looks are on the outside


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

SQ4ME2 said:


> none taken. he posted that i didn't. i did the work and resin alone is like peanut brittle w/o the peanuts. i added 3 oz fiber mesh matt and did like 5 or 6 layers of it (i can bearly remember) and the ring was mounted originally with metal brackets and i used kitty hair as well in tight hard to reach places and all the building up is on the inside and the looks are on the outside


That is a very good method , it saves an arse load of sanding time and paper


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

i used expanding regular foam to bring it up and the shaped it and the applied the filler and then sanded for ever as i haven't seen a sander that works on round areas. i even used a grinder in some places. as for crackes i think it will be fine as i have made pods for tweeters many times before with great results even over time. i appreciate all the good input and value your positive input. really i do


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

i love to mould and hate sanding. especially fiberglass particles. i take alot of cold showers and since its so hot here, wearing my clean suit, sapps your strength and energy. the respirator gets clogged and your shades get hazy


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

off to your. thanx again ramos. i would like to here from you and others again


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

oops work i meant


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Best sander I have found for curved surfaces is a good old 2-3" right angle da for roughing the shape out , then time to break out the blocks and sponges to smooth it over


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> In my haste i forgot to say that there were layers of glass added underneath. I added that in a post a few posts after that orginial one. It won't let me go back and edit it.
> 
> Thanks for the concern


Yes sir....I remember years ago when I started to learn to glass...I mad tons of mistakes and learned alot...I hope you post more and more projects as time goes on just so you and others here can see the progression. 

I am still learning too....I am not a pro (although I used to be). Things change and new products come out. With time and practice you will also get better and better....

Here is my Jeep and its in progress pics....Click on my screenname for a couple other projects I have done recently.....http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2723667/1

Also read this thread

http://www.fiberglassforums.com/showthread.php?t=3509

Edit::::::::::::: here you go...http://www.cardomain.com/id/SRTJEEP


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

ndm said:


> Yes sir....I remember years ago when I started to learn to glass...I mad tons of mistakes and learned alot...I hope you post more and more projects as time goes on just so you and others here can see the progression.
> 
> I am still learning too....I am not a pro (although I used to be). Things change and new products come out. With time and practice you will also get better and better....
> 
> ...


Oo, I love SRT's. My roommate has an SRT-4. It's so ridicuslously fast, and I'm sure the interior isn't nearly as nice as yours. 

I like your install, you so much trunk room still. Too bad mine is going to be useless. Oh well, no biggie


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

A better method for filling tight hard to reach places would be to get some 1/2" chopped fiber, some cabosil, and make you a nice thick mixture of it and put it in rather than kitty hair.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> A better method for filling tight hard to reach places would be to get some 1/2" chopped fiber, some cabosil, and make you a nice thick mixture of it and put it in rather than kitty hair.


Is there a big difference in the methods?


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

a lot less sanding


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

You can mix long strand filler w/resin, but the above method will be stronger.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> You can mix long strand filler w/resin, but the above method will be stronger.


Ninja edit 

Thanks for the clarification though


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

SQ4ME2 said:


> i love to mould and hate sanding. especially fiberglass particles. i take alot of cold showers and since its so hot here, wearing my clean suit, sapps your strength and energy. the respirator gets clogged and your shades get hazy


Here is my method.... I hate sanding too...

make a frame, stretch tshirt material and staple or CAglue the material....I love using thin CA glue....I use Tshirt material because I dont want added weight (Fleece is dead weight).... 

Then... reinforce with matt and cloth...I alternate 2 layers matt to 1 layer cloth...Ideally you want to do this on the inside....But doesnt work out that way most times for me. I usually do 7 layers for normal boxes and like 10 for high power ones....and they usually end up at least 1/4in thick in all areas...That is 1/4 inch of saturated glass plus the thickness of your mold fabric...Sealed enclosures with super high power require IMO more glass....And as always bracing is very good in all cases... In some cases bracing will be better that adding layers....But not all..

then I dont bother sanding first, I add duraglass...the actual USC brand duraglass...I dont screw around with Bondo brand crap. when the duraglass is still hardening(green stage) but not too soon, I start shaping with my DA sander and 36-40 gritt...For quick leveling you can use a right angle grinder with a 40 gritt roloc disk. I use the DA because it will not create waves quite as bad as a roloc...and it is super fast...but if your sand paper gets clogged wait a little longer.

Now I have the shape I want but with pinholes and grind marks...If you are just carpeting, you can stop here. If you are vinyling or painting follow me...

Next I apply premium filler...I use evercoat Rage extreme but you can use Rage gold, Zgrip, or liteweight....Again dont screw with Bondobrand crap and cheap fillers...

Then I start sanding, again in the green stage. I start with 120 gritt on the DA to fill in big waves...I apply another layer and Hand sand with 80-120 gritt...


*TIP!!!! when sanding, you can speed the process up by sanding in an X pattern....what I mean is sand north to south for a couple strokes then east to west....and switch back and forth frequently..this will speed things up tremendously. *

Now you can start to see the fruits of your labor....If you are vinyling you can stop here....Painting or texturing with colorcoat.....follow me...

This is my last step and it is super easy to get good results....One of the best products I have found out there is a product called Evercoat featherfill and evercoat slicksand...These are High build primers that can be sprayed(the best way) or brushed on...They will fill your pinholes and sanding scratches...If you are brushing Slicksand is a little thicker and will be a little better...I prefer the Featherfill....Because it comes in black.(as well as grey and red).....

I spray the featherfill on decently thick with a 2.0mm gravity feed HVLP airgun from menards. I let it cure for an hour and then begin to sand....If the part has no MDF, you can wet sand...but I prefer to dry sand with 220-320...

If you are texturing and colorcoating stop here, If painting, follow me..

Actually you just need to start sanding with 400 gritt...then 600 gritt...and then paint....


I hope this process helps others.....I have many more but my wrists are burning from typing.....For links to the products that I use, see the links I posted above.


If you use this method, I can guarantee that you are going to end up with a quality product.

See ya...


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> Oo, I love SRT's. My roommate has an SRT-4. It's so ridicuslously fast, and I'm sure the interior isn't nearly as nice as yours.
> 
> I like your install, you so much trunk room still. Too bad mine is going to be useless. Oh well, no biggie


My srt-8 is STOOOPPPIIIDDD fast!!!!

And the interior is not that much better...Still uses plastic panels...I will be softening things up...


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

ramos said:


> Best sander I have found for curved surfaces is a good old 2-3" right angle da for roughing the shape out , then time to break out the blocks and sponges to smooth it over


No No No, The best sanders that exist are attached to your arms with wrists in between....But I am the first to admit that...Im too lazy and dont have time for all that..


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> A better method for filling tight hard to reach places would be to get some 1/2" chopped fiber, some cabosil, and make you a nice thick mixture of it and put it in rather than kitty hair.


IMO the best way to fill hard to reach spots is to...........drumroll.........Not make them in the first place.....

Not trying to be a smart ass, but careful attention to detail will allow you to avoid them....

In any case...I will use a multitude of different methods....Chopped strand with resin, duraglass with resin, duraglass, etc....

Depends on the situation....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well you can only go so far with that...but you will have times when you need to fill tight spots.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Well you can only go so far with that...but you will have times when you need to fill tight spots.


You are very right!!


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

ndm said:


> You are very right!!


Thanks ndm. I've learned alot from your posts


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 24: Speaker baffles and hooking up the batteries

I got a pretty good deal on the battery terminals. They have a hole for 8 gauge and 4 gauge and a spot on top for ring terminals. The batteries are nice in snug in there surrounded by expanding foam. All the wire is 4 gauge. The speaker baffle fit great, but I didn't get a chance to snap any pictures. I'll have some pictures of the baffle on the door as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

when i was connecting these to devices, as i cut the factory clamps out the positive had a lil' yellow connector on it with 2 wires that simply went to the battery and no fusing or anything else. it seemed to me it was alot of work for bmw to make this special connect. any idea what it is (yes i hooked it up)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

A router with a circle jig is your friend.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And please tell me you have a tie down strap for both of those batteries.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> And please tell me you have a tie down strap for both of those batteries.


We have a metal bar that connects to the metal piece you see on the side.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

coming soon yes. i made it already. i couldn't use the factory one. a router is your friend but a rotozip (or the ryobi cordless i have) will help you move bodies


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

here is the illusions 6" look from factory







here is the look after the mod. notice those stupid connectors are done and now they will fit in the door


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I want to cut perfect circles, not light boxes for drywall.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

then use a router or get a cpu based system. a perfect circle isn't everything.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It is when you are building a "show" car, and showing pictures of some ellipitical holes for round speakers to the whole world claiming 14 years experience.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> It is when you are building a "show" car, and showing pictures of some ellipitical holes for round speakers to the whole world claiming 14 years experience.


I doubt any judge would take off a door panel and check if the speaker baffle whole is perfectly round. 

Thanks for your concern though 

The front stage is more for my personal enjoyment anyways, nothing too fancy about it. As long as it sounds good right?


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> It is when you are building a "show" car, and showing pictures of some ellipitical holes for round speakers to the whole world claiming 14 years experience.


Stop hating on the guy. The speakers fit, do they not?

Btw, what r u guys using to power thos IA comps?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

bah who gives a flying **** if you they aren't round, as long as they work. 

looks good btw.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

$NotEnough$ said:


> Stop hating on the guy. The speakers fit, do they not?
> 
> Btw, what r u guys using to power thos IA comps?


Thanks.  

I'm powering my front stage with a Helix H400 Esprit. It has 75 watts to four channels. The Illusion audio website says to give them about a 100 watts per speaker. Hopefully, I'm not under-powering them by too much :blush:


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> A router with a circle jig is your friend.


bah routers are overrated...

I cut speaker rings with my Jig all the time... they all work great...& look like they where cut with a router.

But I do know what you mean.... prolly alot easier


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

there is a add-on for some routers that allows a perfect whole and is quicker, but not if you are a ways away from 110 current or your shop. i am mobile. i appreciate all the good comments and even appreciate thehatedguy even though he is a little too serious and gets excited. he is right about the router. i had a nice one but it died. as long as the speaker makes a good contact with the baffle and leaks dont exist then it matters not if its not perfectly round. 

by the way i have a resume' but thats not what this site is about. i know a guy who has done nothing but deck & 2 and deck & 4 and those kinda things for over 16 yrs and almost never built a box. so whats it matter if i have done a different kind of work than the other guy


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Sometimes "good enough" or "close enough" is ok...but I wouldn't show pictures of something that far out of round and claim they look good. Have some pride and do things right.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

i just sent this to thehatedguy, i wanted to ask him to be cool, but i'm sure he will attack me anyway


why are you so angry. i did nothing to provoke you. i stated i have seen id horns with ev drivers on them in dave friesens presence and you freak out. i do install and you think its ****. i make a hole and suddenly its gotta compete with michaelangelos' circle. is there another issue? i come here to ask questions and give advice, not start fights. i could easily say xm sponsored me for a season cuz they gave me the tuner and 1 yr of service free but i don't. i am trying to get along and in every forum you attack. wow, you really are the hated guy.....

you can quote me on this


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And I replied to your PM with this:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No, you were saying ID used drivers from MTX or EV...they have not. Someone could have put them on the ID horns.

As far as those adapters, come on, if you are going to jigsaw them, atleast take the time to make them look round...especially if you are posting them on the internet for the whole world to see. I mean, you can cut close to the line and sand them. It's all about pride in your work...doing stuff like that behind the scenes shows that you aren't real serious about quality.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

**** OFF THEHATEDSHITHEAD!!!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You replied with this:


do you know how little i got paid to do this whole job?

**** YOU AND **** OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you can quote me on this


So I will quote you on that. Getting paid a small amount of money doesn't mean you shouldn't do anything but good work. Maybe you should raise your labor rates. You are the guy that gives brick and mortar installers a bad name...b/c you didn't get paid top dollar you slack off.

And yeah, depending on what class he entered in competition I would really knock him on craftsmanship points for some speaker rings that atleast didn't look completely round.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

WHO THE **** ARE YOU? DO YOU EVEN DO INSTALL, HAVE YOU EVER DONE AN ALARM OR INSTALLED A STEREO IN A BOAT, TRUCK, RV, TOY HAULER, 5TH WHEEL. YOUR WHEELCHAIR?

WHAT ARE YOUR CREDENTIALS OTHER THAN A BIG MOUTH AND BAD ATTITUDE


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> You replied with this:
> 
> 
> do you know how little i got paid to do this whole job?
> ...


I DID IASCA AND I NEVER HEARD OF A JUDGE TAKE A SPEAKER OUT TO SEE IF ITS ROUND


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

14 years of installation experience. Evident isn't it? I can understand this from a backyard DIY type with limited tools & experience, but come on....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, professional installer full time from 2001-2005, window tinting until May...part time installer since 2005. Competiting and judging in IASCA since 2001. Been building my own comp cars...they were on the ID site.

Plus I told you my name on the other post...you find out what I've done and who I am.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, never heard of a photo log have you? You know, to show off how things were built, secured, etc...

If I am judging I look at those things.



SQ4ME2 said:


> I DID IASCA AND I NEVER HEARD OF A JUDGE TAKE A SPEAKER OUT TO SEE IF ITS ROUND


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

wow so important. judging, id sponsored, prooooove it


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Are you serious?

You can't be serious.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

even if you prove it it changes nothing about the fact you are still a menace and lower than **** in an abandoned outhouse


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wow, you are a tard...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Here is the number of the shop I have been working at part time since 2005- 828 466-1515. Ask for the owner Joey. Or call the other shop 828 328-8566 and ask for Drew, he's the shop manager.

Call ID and ask Matt or Eric.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

by everyone i am tired of this cocksuckers feel for life. come to san diego sometime hate man, i will make it a memory you wanna forget


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Sweet, internet threats. Now everyone, slap their penis on the keyboard.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

So you try to call me out for not being an installer, then I tell you what I've done...then you ask for me to prove it...then I give you the numbers to the shops where I have worked, and told you to call ID to verify the sponsorship.

Then you start calling me names and trying to threaten me? Please.

As in wanna forget, you mean showing me more of your installs?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Does this happen to everyones threads? Or just mine?


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> Does this happen to everyones threads? Or just mine?


Hire a competent installer and this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> Hire a competent installer and this wouldn't have happened.


Really all this over a pair of speaker baffles?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No...the trunk really is a mess and you will be paying out of your ass to try to find someone to upholster it in the car. Was bad planning from the get go.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

SQ4me2...I like how you changed your location to one of my body parts. Didn't know you fancy men. How cute. Mommy know you are on the computer?


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

hypnotiq said:


> Really all this over a pair of speaker baffles?


And a box that was built with no competence. Just look at the other threads your "installer" started and you will realize that you hired a noob.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

wow...I stayed away from this thread as long as I could...IMO...i'd start over..for as nice as that car is the install should be on the same level...you think BMW doesn't worry about the stuff you don't see in the car?....bottom line is that you are the customer spending money..I'd rather have a less flashy system done right than a hacked one...

And you started this thread with "show car" in the title..so IMO when we see stuff that is not "show car" quality we are going to say something...


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

I apologize if the install isn't up to your guy's standards. Honestly, I know I couldn't do any better. 

I thought about it and all the comments don't really bother me. Not everyone's going to like it, got to take the good with the bad right?

I can see this is bringing many people up at arms, so if noone would like anymore updates, I won't have any.

Good day.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 9, 2007)

hypnotiq, 
Bottom line, if you're happy with the install then that's all that matters. You're the one that owns it. You can always change some things in the future if you decide to.

SQ4ME2,
If that's the best you can do then fine. Maybe practice with this before you attempt another circle.
http://www.wonderbrains.com/geometric-puzzle-board.html


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Sometimes ... "close enough" is ok...but I wouldn't show pictures of something that far out of round and claim they look good. Have some pride ...


My **** is huge, yet bends slightly to the left... should I not take pride in my **** because its not perfect ???


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Do you know better that your **** isn't perfect? Can you look at your **** and notice it is trying to throw a left hook at you? There is a difference between slightly to the left and having a hook ****...

This installer (use the term loosely) is trying to call a left hook **** straight as an arrow...

I hate to see such a nice car ruined with a mess like he has paid for.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Do you know better that your **** isn't perfect? Can you look at your **** and notice it is trying to throw a left hook at you? There is a difference between slightly to the left and having a hook ****...
> 
> This installer (use the term loosely) is trying to call a left hook **** straight as an arrow...
> 
> I hate to see such a nice car ruined with a mess like he has paid for.


hook **** lol

yeah I hear ya... that is a crappy job on the spacer. But in all honestly, if it seals the speaker, and does its job... who cares? Even in a show car...

Its not like the judges take out your subwoofers out of thier box to check if you distributed the crack sealer 100% evenly along the seams...


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

The spacer is just a continuance of that junk in the trunk. That is where the real issue is.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

This what I am trying to say- it matters what is going on behind the scenes. It shows the attention to detail level of the installer, it shows professionalism, it shows a general caring of what they are doing. It shows the person's level of craftsmanship. 

Do you think that the great cars got to where they are at b/c the person building them halfassed them in the build only to try to make it look pretty in the end? This is beyond car audio, but building any car...think Chip Foose or Boyd got to where they are at by cobbing together a car and putting a decent paint job on it?

It disturbs me b/c a lot of people on this board if shown pictures of this quality of work after being told it was a "professional install" would cry down with the shops and you should DIY. I've seen better work called out for less on this board, and I don't want people to associate what is going on in that car as "professional" quality show car work. It looks like a rookie build that has poor planning, too much stuff going on, and the person building it has no plans on how to finish it nor how to use the materials they are working with.

As far as the spacers go...I wouldn't let those go on a regular $30 door speaker install. Why? B/c my name is on that work, and I wouldn't want my peers to see that kind of work come from me. If you are slapping stuff together for a buddy in a tight spot and that's all the tools you have, and you didn't know any better...that's one thing. But to pawn that off on the world as "good"...no, that isn't going to fly.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> ...As far as the spacers go...I wouldn't let those go on a regular $30 door speaker install. Why? B/c my name is on that work, and I wouldn't want my peers to see that kind of work come from me. If you are slapping stuff together for a buddy in a tight spot and that's all the tools you have, and you didn't know any better...that's one thing. But to pawn that off on the world as "good"...no, that isn't going to fly.


agreed... but thats who most of my work is for anyway  
I don't think I would ever mess up a simple spacer that bad... but if I did, I would probably just throw it away and cut another one... whats it take... 2 minutes ???...you cut the INSIDE of spacers first anyway !


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Wait... is this install being done by a shop??

Oh my god.

I would be PISSED. Absolute worst work I've ever seen. And it's in a BMW!!!

I honestly don't know how it's even possible to do something that poorly. I do things that I suck at much better than that.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Sorta...the guy doing the install is supposed a 14 year vet, but working mobile in the drive way out of the back of his truck.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

HA!

Yeah... 14 years experience and he doesn't know how to glass... or do anything else properly for that matter.

Right....

I love the internet.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Same guy asking what sized speaker wire to use.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And I get to play my usual part, the ******* for saying it was the makings of a bad install.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Ok...

I found something worse:

http://my.is/forums/f103/custom-trunk-anyone-like-338916/


This should make out friend feel better.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

bigabe said:


> ...
> 
> I honestly don't know how it's even possible to do something that poorly. I do things that I suck at much better than that.


quote of the week lol


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

More pictures of the baffle on the door:


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

This is a great thread. LOL.

To be perfectly honest, I have seen better installs with much greater attention to detail. That being said, it appears perfectly functional, which is what I'm sure hypnotiq is after anyways. Let's just hope that no corners are cut when it comes down to visibility after the fact.

As far as thehatedguy, you have to take his advice with a grain of salt. He's been around for too long, and has become cranky in his old age.  He's got a totally valid point with the whole thing about install logs - hypnotiq, should you ever decide to compete in IASCA, you'd get deducted for not showing ten-tenths with attention to detail. Again, not playing the role of ass-kisser here, but 99% of what Jason says is probably right. He's one of the most well-respected guys on the IASCA circuit, and is a real nice guy in person. And you can't blame him for speaking the truth - the advice you're getting right now is from a real IASCA judge. That's why his standards are so high - he's seen the best of the best, if not participated in those installs himself.

But in the end, Hypnotiq, as long as you're happy with what's going on, that's what really counts. I'd take Jason's words as constructive criticism for what you can improve on later.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

dawgdan said:


> This is a great thread. LOL.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I have seen better installs with much greater attention to detail. That being said, it appears perfectly functional, which is what I'm sure hypnotiq is after anyways. Let's just hope that no corners are cut when it comes down to visibility after the fact.
> 
> ...


That was a really informative post. Thanks.

I think there has been a big misunderstanding. I don't hope to compete in any IASCA shows. The trunk setup is only a small part of the car. I plan on showing for events like HIN, Master flex shows, ect. They are much more about the car as a whole than the sound system. 

I can see why you guys were so interested in the details. Sorry for the misunderstanding .


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

31 and it's now old age... 

It's just not IASCA, but any competition circuit...and life in general.

You wouldn't take your wife to have a boob job by a dude that's done them before and who is cheaper than everyone else. Never mind the fact that his MD degree was mail order from eastern europe.

What would you do if your mechanic told you that they were out of brake pads for your car, but could make some from another car "work just fine?"

Your name and reputation is on everything you do, and sometimes it precedes you...not in a good way.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

What's wrong with the glass work? Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There is no way of getting it out of the car for one. Everything will have to be done in the car. I dunno if you have been around to any upholstery shops to get estimates on the suede you want to do...but it is going to go from normally being expensive to really damned expensive since they will have to make all of the patterns in the and do all of the work in the car.

Glassing the factory carpet has no strength and the cheap resin used will shrink over time. This will cause the panels to warp since there is no structure to prevent that.

The box/sub stuff could have been made all out of wood. The glass work is weak and the expanding foam is a bandaide. With the shape you got from the stretch, you could have made flat baffles, and then mounted a ring to that and bondoed around the ring to smooth it out. Would have taken much less time, effort, and money to do. Not to mention it would have been much much stronger.

The fiberglass isn't really thick enough. I know people who have kickpanels for 5s that have more glass on them than what your sub baffle has on them.

Then planning and layout of the trunk. Didn't look like much thought was given to serviceability or wire routing. Plus it is a basic looking install, not very creative for your desire for an over the top show car look.

Then your installer's attitude that it isn't his problem that it is all built into the trunk, and you would be stuck figuring out how to cover it. Wrong, it is his problem to account for that stuff. And his attitude that you didn't pay a lot of money, so you get what you get is pretty poor.

It really doesn't look like the guy has had much experience doing that kind of work on a big project. He doesn't have the tools or location to do something like that. I mean, he is working in your driveway out of the back of his truck with no AC power tools. He might be deck and 2/deck and 4 guy for 14 years and great at it...but the way this is turning out looks to me like he is over his head and out of his league trying to do what he is doing.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Then you have the guy's complete lack of professionalism- asking me who I am, then I say who I am, then asking what I've done, me telling him, and then calling him on everything he tries to throw up...and he starts the 3rd grade name calling and insults. Then telling me to come to SD and he would try to fight me or do something to me. Come on...put the e-commando kit away. 

This stuff also is stemming from the recent ID horn thread too.

Look at his location as an example of this. Childish.

Then coming on here and either asking questions that a vet like he claims to be should know, and/or completely WRONG about technical stuff...and mouthing off to others when they call him on that too.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey.... we all come here to learn and help others learn...

The hated guy just seems to dish out the learning ina in your face sorta way  

I think its great that someone with that much experience would take the time to 
contructivly critisize with such elabricicity( is that a word? lol)


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

illnastyimpreza said:


> Hey.... we all come here to learn and help others learn...
> 
> The hated guy just seems to dish out the learning ina in your face sorta way
> 
> ...




bingo....take randy's and winslows (almost 100% positive hes hated guy) advice. They know more then most of the forum put together, and look at both their installs. If I ever had the money I would run to them or the likes of steven head to have my install done, they do amazing work.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

I need some advice guys. As you know my subs are going to be inverted. How I present the wire? The subs are DVC, so i'll have two sets of wires per sub.

Thanks


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

if you have push terminals I like to run mine from the inside out...instead of from the oputside in into the push terminals.....allows you to cleanly run them around the basket almost unseenable....atleast likely to be an eyesore.


you can get the idea from mine..I also like to go into the box furhtest away from the "looker"....
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/unpredictableacts/Civic subwoofer/100_1756.jpg


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> if you have push terminals I like to run mine from the inside out...instead of from the oputside in into the push terminals.....allows you to cleanly run them around the basket almost unseenable....atleast likely to be an eyesore.
> 
> 
> you can get the idea from mine..I also like to go into the box furhtest away from the "looker"....
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/unpredictableacts/Civic subwoofer/100_1756.jpg


That's a great idea. I didn't even know you could do that. I think I might just do that.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

hypnotiq said:


> That's a great idea. I didn't even know you could do that. I think I might just do that.


makes it easier to do it if you carefully remove the terminals......just a small nut holding them on.....and the make your connections.......


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Another way (not that Unpredictiableacts way is bad by any means) is to use RCA connectors. Solder the speaker wire to the center pin of the RCA connector and have the female connector mounted to the box with the other side solder to it. Makes for a real clean looking termination going in to the fiberglass. Everytime I see it done that way I never stop getting a kick out of it.

Bdubs, you got me.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Another way (not that Unpredictiableacts way is bad by any means) is to use RCA connectors. Solder the speaker wire to the center pin of the RCA connector and have the female connector mounted to the box with the other side solder to it. Makes for a real clean looking termination going in to the fiberglass. Everytime I see it done that way I never stop getting a kick out of it.
> 
> Bdubs, you got me.


That's actually what we were planning on doing. We were going to use banana plugs though, since Knuconeptz have some pretty nice self-locking ones for pretty cheap. Since, we're going to run them to achieve a 2 ohm, I believe we can incorpate both of your guy's ideas. 










Put the (+) to (-) under the cone for the series, and for terminate the other side into rca/banana plug. Correct me if i'm wrong .

Anyways, which side would the female connectors look better on, the side closest to the observer or behind the subwoofers closer to the back?

Thanks guys 

Edit: Or we can terminate it to the side of the sub. I think that would look the best, sorry i don't have any photoshop skills


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

New pics of the car after a fresh detail:


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

You know the car is still wet right  j/k


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> You know the car is still wet right  j/k


More:


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

hypnotiq said:


> New pics of the car after a fresh detail:
> ...


theres a hole in your bumper ...  .......................


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Keep that CF waxed...mine CF hood for a while (4 years looking like new) with it waxed regulary. Finally went to crap though.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

The trunk is ready to be wrapped:


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

bud...I don't know any other way to tell you that your trunk is far from being at a point were you can wrap it...every one of those huge gouges are going to be visable..If I can see them in the pics shown..they sure as hell are going to be visable in person...when wrapping with vinyl, all pieces have to be like you are making them to paint...which means near perfect...block sanded etc...if not, it will look like garbage...then you just wasted all that time and money....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i was thinking the exact same thing.

its got another 3 sandings, and 3 fillings (with light filler) to go before thats ready for vynl.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

you could prolly get away with carpeting it at this point...but vinyl no way


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> bud...I don't know any other way to tell you that your trunk is far from being at a point were you can wrap it...every one of those huge gouges are going to be visable..If I can see them in the pics shown..they sure as hell are going to be visable in person...when wrapping with vinyl, all pieces have to be like you are making them to paint...which means near perfect...block sanded etc...if not, it will look like garbage...then you just wasted all that time and money....


I'm not a 100% certain on this, but I talked to a few upholstry shops about the same issue. They said they could put a thin layer of carpet/foam to hide the small imperfections over the whole thing, and suede on top of that. They said that part might be necessary regardless since the material I want it wrapped in is very thin. 

Do you guys have any experience with something along those lines? 

Thanks for the input btw 

EDIT: I've heard that vinyl is the most unforgiving of the wrapping materials. I'm going to have it sueded (it's a little more elastic than vinyl). I think it's a little more forgiving than vinyl.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

I hope the upholstery shop has some really thick foam. Some of those gouges look rather cavernous. Looks like you got some more sanding to do my man


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> I'm not a 100% certain on this, but I talked to a few upholstry shops about the same issue. They said they could put a thin layer of carpet/foam to hide the small imperfections over the whole thing, and suede on top of that. They said that part might be necessary regardless since the material I want it wrapped in is very thin.
> 
> Do you guys have any experience with something along those lines?
> 
> ...


trust me, you will want that enclosure etc, sanded SMOOTH! my enclosure does have a "thin layer of foam" under it, and it can still show imperfections


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

what are you going to do for the area at the trunk opening where the sill panel is? it looks like it needs a lot more work.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

azbass said:


> trust me, you will want that enclosure etc, sanded SMOOTH! my enclosure does have a "thin layer of foam" under it, and it can still show imperfections


is that removable?? looks good...but DESTROYS your cargo space !


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

yes it comes out quite easy. and I have a back seat for cargo room


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

im glad your posting updates now


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> im glad your posting updates now


Haha, thanks. It's for you and unpredictableacts


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

wow. this still isnt done?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

kwhitelaw said:


> wow. this still isnt done?


Nope, the san diego fires really hindered our progress  

Only the sub amp needs to be put in, but it won't be finished till the beginning of next year. The car is going to the bodyshop this thursday for some major modifications and will be there till the end of the year, maybe a bit longer. 

New custom front bumper
New cf lip
New custom angel eyes
New full cf hood
New sideskirts
New CF CSL trunk
New custom rear bumper

and a new paint job to complete it 

Just to name a few new parts 

... back to lurking i go...


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> Nope, the san diego fires really hindered our progress
> 
> Only the sub amp needs to be put in, but it won't be finished till the beginning of next year. The car is going to the bodyshop this thursday for some major modifications and will be there till the end of the year, maybe a bit longer.
> 
> ...












I'd love some tuning advice, if you guys wouldn't mind


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

so if you have the car back, are going to post any more pics of this install?


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, that's the same car?

Pics of the trunk please


----------



## V~Train (Jul 2, 2008)

love the install. keep it up!


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

its almost done. thank god


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Look, man, why don't you just commission BMW to build you a car entirely out of carbon fiber? It'd be easier that way!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Was there something wrong with the paint before?

It looked flawless.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

is the new soundstream subs better than before?


----------



## chrisdors (Mar 6, 2009)

good luck finishing this up


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

this will never be done


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

Finally posted more pix of this car to my website. Pranay never paid me for the finished work and also never got the Plexi window for the Orion 2500D either. I'm just happy not to have to deal with it ever again. Here is the link.

2002 BMW 325i


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

SQ4ME2 said:


> Finally posted more pix of this car to my website. Pranay never paid me for the finished work and also never got the Plexi window for the Orion 2500D either. I'm just happy not to have to deal with it ever again. Here is the link.
> 
> 2002 BMW 325i


I wouldnt have paid for that either....

I'd want a new friggin trunk

It look's like somebody splooged fiberglass and bondo all over the factory carpet and it's really retarded why it was done that way it really shows a total lack of install skills and proves that almost everything done to the car was almost an afterthought


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Why!? - This thread should remain sleeping and retired in the depths of DIYMA. What a nightmare of an install, SQ4ME hopefully your retired as well.


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

this "install" is a joke, if you can even call it an install i can't believe you are upset you didn't get paid for this install


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

kota_sounds said:


> this "install" is a joke, if you can even call it an install i can't believe you are upset you didn't get paid for this install


AGREED!!!

I mean seriously who the **** slathers bondo all over factory trunk carpet and expects it to hold up and any type of movement.

Seriously if you tried to put bondo on my trunk carpet in order to "mold in" my box I woulda punch you in the balls and bondo'd your face


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> Why!? - This thread should remain sleeping and retired in the depths of DIYMA. What a nightmare of an install, SQ4ME hopefully your retired as well.


If I was the installer I wouldn't have brought this thread back from the grave either...Some things should just be let go


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> Seriously if you tried to put bondo on my trunk carpet in order to "mold in" my box I woulda punch you in the balls and bondo'd your face


I loled..... sig worthy


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

man......ya'lll let this thread/install go
its been said time n time before that this was/is not worthy 
so why spill more time typing
lets all focus on the positive.....maybe even give some
usefull tips and trixxx????




OUT!!


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

GOD DAMN how did I MISS this train wreck of an install!!!????????

What a clusterfuck!

SQ4ME2....HACKTASTIC work my friend. He never paid you? He should have beat the **** outta you IMO. 

I hope the owner smartened up and ripped out the vomited Bondo...brand Bondo??...........BONDO BRAND!! The color is unmistakenly that crap. ROFLMAO. Nice use of regurgitated materials. 

Thanks for bumping your failure on this thread!! What fun to post here. What fun!!!


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

this thread needs to be deleted if i was new here and i saw this i would run the other way


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Starlet-SQ said:


> man......ya'lll let this thread/install go
> its been said time n time before that this was/is not worthy
> so why spill more time typing
> lets all focus on the positive.....maybe even give some
> ...


Hahaha it would have been dead had the "installer" and I use that term VERY lightly not decided to bring it back up



KAPendley said:


> GOD DAMN how did I MISS this train wreck of an install!!!????????
> 
> What a clusterfuck!
> 
> ...


Seriously man who would have ever thought that someone who call's themself a "professional" would have done something so stupid like this
I also LOVE how he just used fiberglass resin on the stock carpet AND ONLY used resin on the box since we ALL know resin is what give's fiberglass it's strength right??

I mean it says it in it's name FIBER glass hence the need for the use of FIBER'S :surprised::worried::rimshot:


kota_sounds said:


> this thread needs to be deleted if i was new here and i saw this i would run the other way


I don't think it should be deleted.

Instead it should be permanently put as hackjob4me's sig so everytime he post's someone can see this thread lol


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

SQ4ME2 said:


> Finally posted more pix of this car to my website. Pranay never paid me for the finished work and also never got the Plexi window for the Orion 2500D either. I'm just happy not to have to deal with it ever again. Here is the link.
> 
> 2002 BMW 325i


I don't see any "finished" work.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

benny said:


> I don't see any "finished" work.


That's because no "actual" work was ever performed in the first place :laugh::laugh:

Just some first time experience playing with fiberglass resin and slathering on bondo like it is shaving cream


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

any install is useful to see, the good, the bad, and even the ugly. seeing what not to do is just as useful to newbs as seeing what to do.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

keep_hope_alive said:


> any install is useful to see, the good, the bad, and even the ugly. seeing what not to do is just as useful to newbs as seeing what to do.


This surely shows what NOT to do.


----------



## j_blackman (Jun 14, 2009)

On the plus side, this has to be one of the most hilarious threads I've read on this site.

Someone PLEASE compile a list of highlights from this thread, including but certainly not limited to:

-the reference to a penis looking like it's about to give you a left hook.
-everyone slapping their penises on the keyboard.
-a few quotes NOT pertaining to penises, I'd hate to give first timers the wrong impression of this site and its members.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. R-E-S-P-E-C-T to thehatedguy.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

j_blackman said:


> P.S. R-E-S-P-E-C-T to thehatedguy.


ThaT would be J Winslow. The man! He slaughtered this one!!!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

j_blackman said:


> On the plus side, this has to be one of the most hilarious threads I've read on this site.
> 
> Someone PLEASE compile a list of highlights from this thread, including but certainly not limited to:
> 
> ...


That one had me ROLLING


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jul 30, 2008)

i wonder how much this whole install cost...hmmm


----------



## solakk (Dec 20, 2009)

very good install..


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

he wont really know until he tries to sell the car


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

dear God what a waste of 12 pages of band width... 

Rob


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

BigRed said:


> he wont really know until he tries to sell the car



How true that is. Some people have no idea what the phrase " Its cheaper to do it right the first time" means.

Ps Im not sure if Ive seen a worse attempt at fiberglassing.


----------



## shakey (Dec 25, 2009)

blimey, looks like a bucket of smashed crabs.

feel for the guy tbh, should never have let this guy touch his car.

oh, happy first post to me


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep that was crap work plain and simple.

One thing I have noticed is you can always tell the good installers by how the work looks partially done, the top installers work even when only partially done still looks clean, sharp, neat etc... 

A good example are these installs here Board Message 
Board Message


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

tinctorus said:


> That's because no "actual" work was ever performed in the first place :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Just some first time experience playing with fiberglass resin and slathering on bondo like it is shaving cream


1st time? hit my website, those are pix of the cars that I took pix of not to mention all the cars I've done over 16 years. My references speak to it too. MECP certified means very little today by the way.

you work at best buy and your giving me sh!t about resin? thats funny. how many custom fab installs you done there? NONE!!!!!
those idiots at best buy have a "black book" of cars that cant be worked on because they'll [email protected] them up. lets see all your custom work, geek!

oh and buy the way the bass was well over 140 dbs and the install was never finished because Pranay skipped town before i finished it w/o paying the remaining labor and materials. I still have the plexi window for the Orion amp. since this forum sucks to do pix on unlike other forums, go here for the final pix dix. there are 5 pages.
2002 BMW 325i


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

wanna see all these critics cars. noticed alot of you asshats don't post your work but ***** at everyone elses. most of you think peerless is the best


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

SQ4ME2 said:


> 1st time? hit my website, those are pix of the cars that I took pix of not to mention all the cars I've done over 16 years. My references speak to it too. MECP certified means very little today by the way.
> 
> ]



Looked at your website and I see nothing a "PRO" should be trying to claim as high grade work, I've seen similar and better from many DIYer's sure alot of DIYer's do worse, but when I look at a "PRO's" webpage this is what I expect to see Fhrx Studios - Audio / Visual Specialists *click images on the sidebar*. Oh and the BMW I would take down any of the photo's of the boot work from your website because it's just plain hackish and nasty looking work. The fibreglass work alone is terrible. It's a shame you can't get off your own high horse to realise it.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

SQ4ME2 said:


> 1st time? hit my website, those are pix of the cars that I took pix of not to mention all the cars I've done over 16 years. My references speak to it too. MECP certified means very little today by the way.
> 
> you work at best buy and your giving me sh!t about resin? thats funny. how many custom fab installs you done there? NONE!!!!!
> those idiots at best buy have a "black book" of cars that cant be worked on because they'll [email protected] them up. lets see all your custom work, geek!
> ...


Dude, I looked at all 5 pages, and there isnt **** all in there finished. Your work on this BMW was an utter hackjob. Please stick around so we can beat on you some more. FOR GOD'S SAKES, WHO GLASSES DIRECTLY TO THE TRUNK LINER?!?


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

SQ4ME2 said:


> 1st time? hit my website, those are pix of the cars that I took pix of not to mention all the cars I've done over 16 years. My references speak to it too. MECP certified means very little today by the way.
> 
> you work at best buy and your giving me sh!t about resin? thats funny. how many custom fab installs you done there? NONE!!!!!
> those idiots at best buy have a "black book" of cars that cant be worked on because they'll [email protected] them up. lets see all your custom work, geek!
> ...












Did you really just slap bondo all over the stock plastic panels? Im not a pro by any means and don't pretend to be one but I at least know that is not how glassing a trunk "should" be done. Wow. I did a modest system in my E46 some 8 years ago and I can promise you it turned out far better than what you are showing. I have an E92 now and am going to do some work in the truck and with the little experience I have in glassing I can tell you I will not be looking at your site for "how to" advise.


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

My Gosh...people still worry about this thread
and this so called pro installer
just let him be....if he believes he dah Shizzle...dont worry bout it
we all know better...why waiste our time on a Dumb A$$
Dont give him any attention....its the best thing 2do in casess like this
THE END


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey ****job4me2 Thanks for the PM douchebag....

I find it funny that you felt the need to send me a message defending your HORRIBLE install skills stating that I havent shown any of my work...If I were you I woulda kept these ****ing pictures on my own camera, Instead of trying to show off and be billy ****ing badass until EVERYONE pointed out you shouldnt even be installing shoelaces onto rollerskates......


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

I installed for 8 years, left, got back into it as an install manager until I landed something better, and now I just do it as a hobby and I can say that this is the most hacked up piece of dog **** I've ever had the dismay of pointing my eyeballs at. I can see using a stock carpet panel with resin for something, like say the rear corner pocket of a C6 vette for a sub enclosure, but to bondo the whole trunk up to the plastic trim is just mind boggling. seriously, who the hell is going to upholster that, the vinyl fairy godmother? it would literally take magic to cover that in anything but paint, but wait, it can't be painted as it's got more craters than the freakin moon. sometimes over the top is not always the best. I'll take simple yet effective over poorly executed highly elaborate junk like this.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Starlet-SQ said:


> My Gosh...people still worry about this thread
> and this so called pro installer
> just let him be....if he believes he dah Shizzle...dont worry bout it
> we all know better...why waiste our time on a Dumb A$$
> ...


I woulda let it die until I got a Message from him stating 
HE pity's ME :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Since I havent shown any of my work since I am still in thr process of doing my car and there isnt a whole lot at work that requires pictures since most people that I get are fairly cheap, or older and just want simple things installed
But I will have pictures up when I get mine done...

I just found it funny that he felt the need to message me that PM :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a lot more respect for people that put everything in the stock locations cleanly with maybe a box and amp rack than people that try to go so over the top that they end up making it look like a corpse getting butt raped by a meth head. 
Tinc, I pity you too, I mean really, what do you know anyway. After all, you only work at Best Buy.......j/k


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

SQ4ME2 said:


> 1st time? hit my website, those are pix of the cars that I took pix of not to mention all the cars I've done over 16 years. My references speak to it too. MECP certified means very little today by the way.
> 
> you work at best buy and your giving me sh!t about resin? thats funny. how many custom fab installs you done there? NONE!!!!!
> *those idiots at best buy have a "black book" of cars that cant be worked on because they'll [email protected] them up*. lets see all your custom work, geek!
> ...


First of "bud" there is NO such "book" just so you know...
Second off I have worked at other shops other than Best buy you ****ing moron....
Done plenty of custom jobs when I worked at other places and I CHOOSE to work at best buy because the pay is MUCH better than most smaller shops can offer PLUS I get health benefits which alot of shops down here dont offer....

So dont comeoff like a smart ass to me you ****ing hack job piece of ****, YOU couldnt install your way out of a ****ing honda civic you ****...

EVERYTHING so far that I have seen or anyone else has seen so far has been a COMPLETE and TOTAL DISASTER....

Many people have commented on your"install skills" OR should I say lack thereof. Yet you decided Hey this guy works at best by so he MUST no know what he is doing...Sorry bud your dead wrong on that one and your attitude proves it.

I'm pretty sure your designation as "chief bottle washer" more correctly suits you and your "skills"

Do us all a favor and stop posting pictures of your "quality custom work" NOBODY who had ANY common sense would EVER slather bondo ONTO FACTORY CARPET and think it would hold up.

You obviously have NO IDEA how those materials that you used are supposed to be used in a car

I suggest you take your "custom work van" and install a large water tank and maybe start up a mobile car wash business instead of a "mobile install business"


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

slomofo said:


> I have a lot more respect for people that put everything in the stock locations cleanly with maybe a box and amp rack than people that try to go so over the top that they end up making it look like a corpse getting butt raped by a meth head.
> Tinc, I pity you too, I mean really, what do you know anyway. After all, you only work at Best Buy.......j/k


Exactly...Apparently around here or at least according to "hakjob4me2" that means that I have no idea of what I am doing...

So going on that idea that would mean that anyone who isn't in the "12 volt industry" as a profession shouldn't be working on cars either.

Even though I have seen TON'S of high quality installs from many people on here that do this merely as a hobby


----------

